# Roof top rod rack.



## devilmutt (Aug 27, 2010)

Has anyone made a rack for carrying rods on the top of the vehicle? I have a Saturn Vue that always has two car seats in the back, and it's a little on the small side for six and seven foot rods. I looked online at the Thule 885 rod rack, but it was on the expensive side and only holds four rods. I may have to think about this a bit and build my own.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 27, 2010)

I wonder is a used cross-country rack might do the trick.


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 28, 2010)

One of those may work.

I have to rethink this. I only have the side tracks on my car at this time, the cross bars are another $100.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 28, 2010)

devilmutt said:


> One of those may work.
> 
> I have to rethink this. I only have the side tracks on my car at this time, the cross bars are another $100.



Given my history with PVC I probably shouldn't bring this up, but maybe there are other ways to look at the problem. The rods and reels are lightweight so the roof racks don't have to be as strong as if they were carrying bikes or kayaks. Seems like a length of pipe and some elbows and you could make the cross members. Cut the back side off 4 tees to cradle over your existing side bars and figure how to keep it in place. If I did it it would turn out ugly but maybe you could pull it off. Maybe you could paint the PVC to disguise it so you don't look like a hillbilly and there you go...

On a similar thread a while back someone mentioned that the reels get dirty from road grime on the top of the car. Maybe you need to get those sleeves to put over the rod/reel to prevent that.


----------



## azekologi (Sep 10, 2010)

devilmutt -

I too have had my eye on the Thule 885 Castaway for some time (it's discontinued from Thule now, but available from several online retailers). The biggest thing keeping me from buying it is the price, necessity second (my SUV and minivan have enough room for rods, camping gear, etc.), the only car I'd need it for is my '98 New Beetle which I rarely take camping, fishing, boat-towing, etc., although it is a diesel. :mrgreen: 

I WILL SAY THIS THOUGH...Thule products are ABSOLUTELY THE BEST! I've had their racks on every one of our family's vehicles for the last 10 years (6 different cars)! Nothing compares to their product quality, customer service, and parts availability.

Maybe this will be the year I take the plunge on the Castaway, maybe not. :?: 

That said, I have some home-engineering experience too. When I was a kid I took some 4" or 5" ABS plastic with screw on endcaps and made a rod holder that strapped to the top of the car's rack. It was just big enough in diameter to fit two rods, one from either direction, with the reel attached. Pretty? No. Functional? Yes. Cheap? Absolutely!

Anyway, either way you go, I'm sure that you'll be happy, either with a Thule product or with something created from your own imagination.

Good luck!


----------



## RivRunR (Sep 10, 2010)

I use Yakima Powderhounds (ski haulers) to put my surf rods on top at the coast. You'd have to also get the Yakima towers and crossbars, but they work great for holding rods, and they lock too. You can see what they look like in this POST. Might try eBay for a cheaper price.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 10, 2010)

devilmutt said:


> One of those may work.
> 
> I have to rethink this. I only have the side tracks on my car at this time, the cross bars are another $100.



We had the same issue on our Audi and instead of getting the factory bars we went with a used set of Yakima bars and new brackets for Audi off eBay. Much more versatile and sturdier.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Sep 10, 2010)

Have you thought about rigging something up on the inside roof of your car? I have a Nissan Xterra and I'd like to put in some velcro rod saver type rod holders on the headliner, but not sure about screwing up through the roof :?:


----------



## RivRunR (Sep 10, 2010)

WhiteMoose said:


> Have you thought about rigging something up on the inside roof of your car? I have a Nissan Xterra and I'd like to put in some velcro rod saver type rod holders on the headliner, but not sure about screwing up through the roof :?:



For my inside rack I used a DuBro rod holder system attached to the front and rear coat hooks...might work for you too.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't guess you could pull this off on your Saturn...I just like showing it off :lol:


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 22, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I had the same delimma. My solution was to buy a boat. Now the rods live in teh boat. :mrgreen: 

An inexpensive solution would be to buy 2 piece rods. Pull htem apart and load em up.


----------



## juggernoob (Oct 25, 2010)

https://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/drupal/content/diy-rod-roof-rack


----------

